# Parasite or not?



## Angel girl (Nov 24, 2013)

Hi,

Not sure if slugs/snails without a shell are a good or bad thing. I noticed a bunch on my frogspawn coral. I think they are baby slugs? If not what are they? Any measures to take with these guys? They do move about a few millimeters every few seconds. Sorry if the pics aren't super clear, zoom issues on iPhone.

Thanks,


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Angel girl said:


> Hi,
> 
> , zoom issues on iPhone.
> 
> Thanks,


how you expect we identify it, if we can see nothing 

check this website

http://www.chucksaddiction.com/hitchhikers.html

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

Flatworms.


----------



## Angel girl (Nov 24, 2013)

*Mother slug or snail?*

Would this one be a snail just beginning to make a shell?


----------



## Angel girl (Nov 24, 2013)

*Here is another image... Worms?*

It looks like a tent or cone like shape. Sorry, that there are separate posts. For some reason can't add more than one pic per post.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Not sure what that first one is. Looks slimy and scary... try to get a better pic. If it's flatworms, then get CoralRX ASAP.



Angel girl said:


> Would this one be a snail just beginning to make a shell?


This is definitely a stomatella. Reef safe and a good addition to your CUC.



Angel girl said:


> It looks like a tent or cone like shape. Sorry, that there are separate posts. For some reason can't add more than one pic per post.


Definitely a limpet. Reef safe.


----------



## Angel girl (Nov 24, 2013)

*Updated pic of the flatworm?!?*

Ok found just one of those guys left on the frogspawn. Does look worm like, any thoughts?

P.S Ty all for the feedback!!!


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Flat worm


They can reach plague populations if left unchecked.

They don't like flow.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

J_T said:


> Flat worm
> 
> They can reach plague populations if left unchecked.
> 
> They don't like flow.


+1 flatworm

Get a wrasse or Google up other ways of dealing with them that suit your tank. They have potential to devastate your tank and corals, though I haven't ever had to deal with them personally.


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

Lugols, freshwater, two little fishies revive are good dips. They don't harm corals but they agitate and can block light. They tend to explode in nutrient rich aquariums. 

It would be a good idea to dip as much as you can


----------



## CBART (Mar 23, 2014)

Flat worm exit works really well, I have used it in past tanks. Just be ready with fresh salt water for a water change shortly after. As for the stomatella, they are great. They breed like crazy, you can sometimes see them releasing sperm and eggs into the water column in puffs. Cool to watch.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2014)

Definitely dip everything going into your tank


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

Angel girl said:


> Would this one be a snail just beginning to make a shell?


This is a stomatella snail.


----------

